# Suche guten Horde Realm



## Rollbraten (2. Dezember 2009)

hey ho leute
ich möchste wahrscheinlich im neuen jahr wieder mit wow anfangen jetzt suche ich einen sehr aktive guten hordeserver.ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen wär euch sehr dankbar. der server sollte am besten sehr pve aktiv sein also halt rederzeit 5er hero gruppen und finden sein und der ein oder andere rmd. raid


mfg rollbraten


----------



## Reldnak (4. Dezember 2009)

Nimm am besten einen Releaseserver, da geht einiges.
Auf keinen Fall ist ein Server zu empfehlen der für den Gratistransfer zur Verfügung gestellt wurde.
Handelt sich natürlich um meine persönliche Ansicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PVE : Lothar, Perenolde, Madmortem
PVP:  Zuluhead, Blackrock, Blackmoore

Gibt ja einige die sich anbieten.

Würde mir an Deiner Stelle wenn die Zeit kommt einen Char auf dem gewünschten Server erstellen und die Channels mal so beobachten.

Es gibt auch so ne Serverstatistik in der WOW-Datenbank von Buffed. Wie genau die ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## zerre (16. Januar 2010)

ich sag mal destromath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dort geht alles rnd  von naxx über pdok bis hin zu icc und das zu jeder tageszeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg die zerre


----------



## Protekt (27. März 2010)

Wenn du deine Lust auf WoW nicht verlieren willst komm NICHT auf Destromath!
Entweder du bist in einer der Top Gilden oder hast kaum Aussicht auf Erfolg!
Meiner Meinung nach sind dort die größten Spinner,Kleinkinder, Ninjalooter usw.
Und die Randomraids kannst du zwa 24h am Tag machen ABER stell dir nicht vor das du dann z.b. in ICC25er mehr als 7 Bosse siehst bzw selten mehr!

Wenn du wirklich einen guten PVE Server suchst:Azshara auf Allianz-seite.
Hört sich jetzt schlimm an*wäääh Alli* aber man bekommt es immer mehr mit alle Kleinkinder und WoW-Noobs spielen derzeit Horde!

MfG Protekt, Destromath, Horde!


----------

